# Photo of me at The Glen



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

finally managed to scan in the photo of me from the BMWCCA driver's school at the Glen...

it's me going up the "esses". either i'm in the front of a train, or in the middle of it, or i could lie and say i just passed those cars. :lmao:

i have in-car videos as well, but it's too big and i don't have a place to upload them... oh well.

enjoy.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Good picture.

Is that a Mercedes in the background? :yikes:


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah, that blue C-Class coupe was... err... very slow. i think almost everyone in our run group lapped it AT LEAST twice in our sessions. :banghead: oh well, at least it showed up at the track, gotta give it some props for that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

325ci.com said:


> *yeah, that blue C-Class coupe was... err... very slow. i think almost everyone in our run group lapped it AT LEAST twice in our sessions. :banghead: oh well, at least it showed up at the track, gotta give it some props for that. *


The only Mercedes that I have seen at the track was a CLK 55, a novice. He was passed by everyone...

Nice looking 328i behind you and M3...


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The only Mercedes that I have seen at the track was a CLK 55, a novice. He was passed by everyone...
> *


A C32 AMG left me down the straight, but at the corners...


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

ain't that the best feeling? lemme see, this 911 turbo zoomed by me on the straights like i was a snail, but after about 3 corners, i was right on his ass and he had to let me pass on the next straight.  i love that...


----------

